#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  >  Εργασία και αμοιβή ως απόφοιτος μηχανικός

## V.Papadimitriou

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Εχω τελειώσει πρόσφατα πολιτικός μηχανικός και έχω κάνει μεταπτυχιακό στην διοίκηση έργων  και επιχειρήσεων (project management). Με έχουνε καλέσει πρόσφατα για συνέντευξη από μια  συμβουλευτική εταιρεία με έδρα την Ελλάδα που ειδικεύεται σε υπηρεσίες  διοίκησης και διαχείρισης κατασκευαστικών έργων για θέση απόφοιτου  (graduate) μηχανικού. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω ποίος είναι ένας αντικειμενικός  μισθός που θα μπορούσα να συζητήσω μαζί τους για την θέση αυτή.

 Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Xάρης

Κοίταξε ΕΔΩ για τις συλλογικές συμβάσεις εργασίας που καθορίζουν τους ελάχιστους μισθούς των μηχανικών.

Αν σου ζητήσουν να εργαστείς με ΤΠΥ αντί ως μισθωτός θα πρέπει να συνυπολογίσεις την υψηλότερη φορολογία, το κόστος για λογιστή, το ετήσιο τέλος επιτηδεύματος, τις λιγότερες εξασφαλίσεις όσον αφορά ωράριο εργασίας, αποζημίωση απόλυσης, καλύψεις για ασθένεια κ.λπ. προβλεπόμενες από την εργατική νομοθεσία παροχές σε μισθωτούς.
Απ' την άλλη οι ασφαλιστικές σου εισφορές είναι λιγότερες και αυτό είναι το δέλεαρ τόσο για σένα όσο και για τον εργοδότη.
Αν εργαστείς με ΤΠΥ να ζητήσεις το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ να το πληρώνεις εσύ και όχι ο εργοδότης. Δηλαδή μέσα στο "μισθό" σου να είναι και το ποσό της μηνιαίας ασφαλιστικής σου εισφοράς.

----------


## V.Papadimitriou

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις χρήσιμες πληροφορίες!

----------

